# Restaurant Recommendations in Hilton Head



## Cindala (Apr 22, 2008)

We have a two bedroom villa reserved at Marriott's Harbour Club at Harbour Town the first week of July.  Since this will be our first time to Hilton Head (and I assume a busy time) we are looking for restaurant recommendations.  Has anyone done the dinner cruises, or the cruuises to Savannah?  How busy are the restaurants? Will I need to make reservations well in advance?  Thanks!!


----------



## Bogeygirl (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi - I've only been to HHI once (but going back in November on an excahnge to Grande Ocean)- 2 years ago in April so I can't comment on how busy July will be. My favourite restaurant during that visit was CQ's right across the street from Harbour Town. The lobster pasta was fabulous!  I think the restaurant is walking distance from you.


----------



## tlwmkw (Apr 22, 2008)

We really like Marleys.  It is near the gate into Sea Pines.  No reservations and the wait can be quite long.  Also has an ice cream store there for the kids.


----------



## DannyMc (Apr 22, 2008)

CQ's is across the street from Harbour Club and a restaurant I can definitely recommend.  Other suggestions are Michael Anthony's (upscale Italian), Santa Fe (Southwestern), and Spice (South Asian).  Reservations will be required for all of these restaurants during the first week in July.


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Apr 22, 2008)

We really liked Eugene's Waterfront, which is a seafood restaurant.  We also liked The Crazy Crab, which we went to twice.  It is a lot cheaper than Eugene's, and a lot more laid back.  We went to the location near Barony Beach (by the highway back to mainland).

Reservations:  Eugene's - Yes; Crazy Crab - No.


----------



## luv2vacation (Apr 23, 2008)

There is also a Crazy Crab right by the lighthouse in Harbortown - I like it there, too.

I love Stacks for breakfast.

The first week in July will be *very* crowded at most restaurants.  I would call ahead to check anywhere that you want to go.


----------



## MikeM132 (Apr 23, 2008)

I ate at the Westin Hotel next to (in the middle of) Baroney Beach Marriott (Port Royal) at their big seafood buffet. Very good and a pretty good deal, as seafood goes. We also ate at the Ocean Grill in Shelter Cove, which was expensive, but they seemed to have discount coupons all over. We won a 50.00 coupon at a Barony owner's meeting (we were exchangers). Last November we ate at one of those seafood places in Harbor Town by the fake lighthouse. Can't remember the name, but was like a chain place. Actually, the food was very good and the prices not bad. A big round place with (naturally) a nautical theme. Sorry about forgetting the name, although you should have no trouble finding it in tiny Harbor Town. We also went to the cocktail hour/wine tasting at your resort (we stayed at Heritage, down the street). Very nice---those resorts are very small by Marriott standards and I guess they combine some activities.


----------



## KathyPet (Apr 23, 2008)

We love "Sunset Grille" and always have at least one meal there.


----------



## Cindala (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks for the recommendations! A good Italian restaurant, a good steak/seafood restaurant and probably a couple of casual "everything menu" places would be good.  I have heard mention of the Hilton Head Diner. is it any good?  Any great pizza places?


----------



## Wahorn (Apr 23, 2008)

I've been to HH quite a few times and have some favorites:
Old Fort Pub (great romantic place with waterview) - She Crab soup, rack of lamb, pecan pie are out of this world good.
Sticky Fingers for BBQ Ribs
Marley's is good atmosphere
Giuseppe's Pizza is supposed to be the best (but we haven't tried it yet).

Top 200 Restaurants in Hilton Head

Don't waste your time or money at Hilton Head Diner (one of the worst meals I've ever had).


----------



## Dave M (Apr 23, 2008)

Here is my current list of favorites, in no particular order except for the first one:

Sunset Grille - My favorite restaurant - anywhere. In an unlikely spot (in an RV park near the bridge to the mainland), the view of the inland waterway is magnificent and dinner is even better than magnificent. Chef Matt Riddle has been there for about five years and I hope he will be there for another 40. As long as he is there, you can count on an outstanding meal. When I was there two weeks ago, I asked him to choose my entire meal and surprise me. He prepared courses that I would have never chosen, including an entree that wasn't on the menu or the specials and, as always, everything was wonderful. Obviously, I take good care of Matt on every visit. During summer, reservations are a must, especially if you want a window table. Even this past winter, they were turning people away on two of my visits. Take the love of your life. Leave the kids at home. You'll be glad you did. (I'll apologize in advance, because it's difficult for a single dining experience to live up to my hype!)

Santa Fe - Upscale southwestern fare. A must on just about every one of my visits to HHI.

Charlie's L'etoile Verte - When I want a fancy dinner with a hint of French or Continental style, this is the place. They don't advertise; so don't look for an ad.

Wild Wing Cafe - Great wings and other junk food (and a wide selection of beers for those interested) and a fun place to dine. 15-20 or so TV sets showing various sports. Live music about four evenings every week. 

Skillets - I'll match their breakfast fare against any I have had anywhere. Service can be a bit spotty at times, but still worth a visit.

Just Pasta - A tiny upscale Italian place in Coligny Plaza, the pasta dishes are well worth this trip. Don't try the homemade bread. If you do, you won't be able to stop.

Crane's Tavern - White tablecloths and a formal atmosphere set the stage for great steaks and seafood and a wide-ranging wine list. As for almost all other HHI restaurants, dress casually.

The Westin Seafood Extravaganza – Even at $31.95 (or a bit more now), this buffet in the Carolina Café at the Westin Hotel is a bargain. Also includes prime rib and a chicken dish for the non-seafood lovers. Often available only on Saturday nights or not at all during the winter; more frequently during the summer, but call well ahead for schedule and reservations, even in winter.


----------



## tinad (Apr 23, 2008)

I've been to HH several times. My most memorable meall was @ Red Fish. In July I would mke a reservation since iot is a small place. By the way great steak and wine. I was able to locate a wine I've been looking for Cakebread Chardoney. Gueseppes for pizza was great.


----------



## jme (Apr 24, 2008)

*Hilton Head restaurants....my list*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

My personal HHI restaurant list: (Get the MENU GUIDE at the rack near check-in desk to view many actual menus!!!! Casual dress anywhere--- Sometimes men wear a sport jacket, but not necessary or required. Reservations highly suggested at most.) 
---------------------------------------------------

Fine dining restaurants (no particular order, but ALL OF THESE are "can't miss" category....tried and true!!!): Santa Fe, Charlie's L'Etoile Verte, Sunset Grille, Crane's Tavern, Frankie Bones, Michael Anthony's, Catch 22, The Studio, Marley's Island Grille, Redfish, Bonefish, Old Fort Pub, CQ's, Westin Hotel's seafood buffet. (all are still casual dress)

Casual seafood: Old Oyster Factory, Kingfisher, Crazy Crab at Harbour Town. (also, Westin Hotel's seafood buffet, but it's so good, and pricey, that I placed it in the fine dining category above ) 

Breakfast: Skillet's, Waterfront Cafe (formerly Cafe Europa), Hilton Head Diner, Signe's. 

Mexican: San Miguel's .

Most popular (extreme casual/family fun/teens' choice):: Wild Wing Cafe. 

Lunch: Truffles, British Open Pub, Hilton Head Diner, Waterfront Cafe (at lighthouse).

Casual family ( very popular, inexpensive) : Aunt Chilada's. 

***** I have to add these notes, for FEAR that somebody may live life and NOT have the pleasure of experiencing these:::: at Santa Fe, order either the Grouper or the Cowboy Cut Rib Chop---both are unique & beyond fantastic. At Crane's Tavern, try the prime rib (or anything else)....All the other restaurants on my "fine dining" list have extraordinary entrees (ESPECIALLY Charlie's L'Etoile Verte and Sunset Grille, two of the very finest, and most romantic !!!! Sunset at Sunset Grille is very nice. So is cuisine.) None of these will disappoint. 

*****Enjoy, Marty (jme)**********************************
P.S. Also, trust anything that DAVE says!!!


----------



## Cindala (Apr 27, 2008)

Davem jme and everyone else......thanks for all of your suggestions!  Sounds like there are a lot to choose from. I'll check if any have an on-line menu.  No one has done the dinner cruise??


----------



## luv2vacation (Apr 27, 2008)

There are lots of online menus.  Just google or yahoo Hilton Head dining.  I used to have a few bookmarked but my computer crashed right before Xmas and I had to reboot the whole system.  Lost them all.  I now back up my files.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Apr 27, 2008)

Dave M said:


> Santa Fe - Upscale southwestern fare. A must on just about every one of my visits to HHI.
> 
> 
> Wild Wing Cafe - Great wings and other junk food (and a wide selection of beers for those interested) and a fun place to dine. 15-20 or so TV sets showing various sports. Live music about four evenings every week.
> ...



Comments on these.

You have to try Santa Fe. This was the best dining experience we've ever had. Really great ambience, and super great cuisine. We had southwest style grouper that was simply amazing.

Wild Wings had about 50 different wing sauces and about the same amount of TVs. It was almost sensory overload for me, but I liked watching the NFL games there one weekend.  

The Westin Seafood buffet I would classify as very good, but not great, and really only worth it for big eaters who will get their monies worth. Great crab soup, and king crab legs.   

Regards.
Joe


----------



## pwrshift (Apr 27, 2008)

I love the Old Fart Pub too .. and can't wait to go again. Rated #2 on TripAdvisor I see.

Brian

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaurants-g54273-Hilton_Head_South_Carolina.html

http://www.oldfortpub.com/ofp_01.htm


----------



## reedps (Apr 28, 2008)

Another vote for the Old Fort Pub.  It is pricey but very good.  Our favorite is Charley's Crab (part of the Muer restaurant chain).  They have an early dining menu that includes appetizer, beverage and dessert.  We love it there and always go twice during our time on HHI.  Last year we tried Redfish and Alexander's.  Both were quite good.  Enjoy!

Edited to add: My family loves Marley's ice cream.  We try to get there for dessert a couple times during the week as well.


----------



## luv2vacation (Apr 29, 2008)

reedps said:


> They have an early dining menu that includes appetizer, beverage and dessert.



A lot of the restaurants on HHI have either early bird specials or happy hour specials.  As soon as you get to the island, pick up a 'Restaurant Guide', look for the sections on _Early Birds_ and _Happy Hours_, and take it from there.  (Make sure you call each restaurant first as some change them periodically due to seasons, etc.)

We have found many good restaurants this way, often trying a place where a 'regular' meal would be more than we are willing to spend every night.  It has also saved us a lot of money sometimes on our food budget.  Happy hours, besides the discounted drinks, sometimes include half-price appetizers and other such food specials that we can sometimes turn into a meal.


----------



## bobcat (Apr 30, 2008)

luv2vacation said:


> A lot of the restaurants on HHI have either early bird specials or happy hour specials.  As soon as you get to the island, pick up a 'Restaurant Guide', look for the sections on _Early Birds_ and _Happy Hours_, and take it from there.  (Make sure you call each restaurant first as some change them periodically due to seasons, etc.)
> 
> We have found many good restaurants this way, often trying a place where a 'regular' meal would be more than we are willing to spend every night.  It has also saved us a lot of money sometimes on our food budget.  Happy hours, besides the discounted drinks, sometimes include half-price appetizers and other such food specials that we can sometimes turn into a meal.



It's Greek to ME. Oyster Factory. Ocean Grill has a two for one special on Mon. nights. They may still offer it.  July will be packed.


----------



## Cindala (Apr 30, 2008)

What would be the busiest time to eat dinner?  We were thinking of eating dinner around 7pm.  Is that a busy time or is 5-5:30ish worse?


----------



## Dave M (Apr 30, 2008)

7-ish is probably the busiest time for most HHI restaurants. Make reservations if you plan to eat then, especially during the summer. At some restaurants, you'll need reservations no matter what time you decide to dine. 

For casual restaurants, such as Wild Wings, I go around 5-ish and never have a wait.


----------



## Cindala (Apr 30, 2008)

Dave M said:


> 7-ish is probably the busiest time for most HHI restaurants.



Why does that not surprise me? I'll definately try to make as many reservations as I can so I don't run into too long of a wait.


----------



## laxmom (Apr 30, 2008)

We usually go early - some restaurants have early bird specials.

We loved Sticky Fingers and the chicken parm a Guiseppi's was pretty good.  (Service wasn't so hot but the food was good.)


----------



## Cindala (May 1, 2008)

These restaurants are available on Restaurant.com for discounted dining certificates.  Are they any good? 

Upper Crust
Nick's Seafood & Steak
Prescotts
Stacks
Plantation Deli


----------



## luv2vacation (May 2, 2008)

I like Stack's for breakfast.

Hubby likes Nick's.  I think it's just OK.

Have not been to Prescott's but had a friend who ate there and didn't like it.

Haven't been to the other two or know anyone that has.


----------



## pwrshift (May 2, 2008)

Here is a place you can earn up to 10 Frequent Flyer miles per dollar spent while eating, even if you use a Marriott Visa card and earn points that way too.  Probably not first class but might be of use to you.

Brian

http://aa.rewardsnetwork.com/diningsearchresults.jsp?_requestid=32165


----------



## Cindala (May 3, 2008)

Everyone has given me such great suggestions......thanks so much!!!  But no one has mentioned the dinner cruises.  Has anyone done one??


----------



## Dave M (May 3, 2008)

I did one. Not worth it in my opinion. There isn't that much to see, the trip is overpriced for the value and you won't find great food.

For dinner cruises, I would much rather do one in a major coastal city where the sights are worth seeing from on the water.

If you want a HHI boat trip, try a dolphin cruise.


----------



## CAROLW (May 3, 2008)

July will be VERY busy. We love the Old Fort Pub for a romantic splurge.


----------



## pwrshift (May 3, 2008)

Dave M said:


> I did one. Not worth it in my opinion. There isn't that much to see, the trip is overpriced for the value and you won't find great food.
> 
> .


 
I agree with Dave ... dinner cruises in places like Fort Lauderdale can be great fun with lots to see and waterways to explore.

Brian


----------



## timeos2 (May 3, 2008)

pwrshift said:


> I love the Old Fart Pub too .. and can't wait to go again. [/URL]



How old a fart do you have to be or can you play one while you dine?


----------



## kevinz4444 (May 4, 2008)

*One More...*

You have gotten lots of advice, some I am not familiar with.  My family likes *Alexander's *(go for their Early Bird, which is prevalent at most HHI restaurants), and believe it or not, *Sea Shack *-- a hole in the wall place with really good food (get there before they open, wait in line outside, place and pay for your order, then sit down to wait for your order to be delivered). Considering the overpriced and just so-so seafood fare at Crazy Crab and the like, this was a very pleasant surprise.


----------



## pcgirl54 (May 4, 2008)

Cindala

Here is the link to the online HH dining guide. There are just so many choices for dining options. There are many price points. We have a new places to try list every year.

It is hard to find places on the tiny island at first due to sign restrictions and low lighting and lush foliage. Many places are tucked in little plazas. Best to drive around in the daytime to get your bearings.

You did not say if you prefer casual dining to white tablecloth dining. There are early bird specialsbetween 5-6 for a 3-4 course meal about $15pp at nice places.

CQ's is right next to Harbortown. White Linen tablecloths, stellar service,small portions.

We prefer Stack's for breakfast. In the past we have tried  HH Diner or Skillets
Redfish,Frankie Bones( feels like Sinatra will walk in), Aunt Chiladas,Truffles ,Wild Wings,for lunch.  http://www.frankiebonesrestaurant.com
Bonefish opens after 4pm as does Carrabbas.
Like HH Diner ,Stacks has a large menu.

Love Stickey Fingers and it's a must do for us. If you sign up for the club online you will get promo emails and a coupon for a free appetizer or dessert. Use HHI as your local restaurant. http://www.stickyfingersonline.com/...isleinfo.com/favorite_places_&_activities.htm


http://www.hhidining.com


Like everyone has said I would do a dining cruise in a major city. A nice 3hr non dining  cruise is on the Schooner Welcome. You can bring white wine aboard and they serve fruit and cheese. http://www.schooner.net


----------



## Jestjoan (May 4, 2008)

*more*

Just in case you don't have enough ideas. LOL.



http://www.sallys-place.com/food/dining_directory/north_america/hilton_head.htm


----------



## pwrshift (May 4, 2008)

timeos2 said:


> How old a fart do you have to be or can you play one while you dine?


 
Ooops.     I guess somewhere between your age and mine?

Brian


----------



## Kenrabs (May 4, 2008)

Our favorite was The Studio small with great atmosphere and service. Old Fort Pub was very good also with good service and view. Wildwings has fun atmosphere and pub food. Cranes Steakhouse was good with early bird specials. Frankie Bones was good but not a stand out. Main Street Cafe & Pub was ok for a lunch stop while out shopping. For breakfast my wife loved skillets, but service can be hot or cold. Kenny B's is also good value for breakfast and lunch. We also dinned at Th Lady & Son's in Savannah and the buffet was great.


----------



## Cindala (May 4, 2008)

OMG! It looks like I am going to need more than 7 nights to try out all the great restaurants everyone is suggesting! Am I correct in reading that now all restaurants are non-smoking?


----------



## Cindala (May 4, 2008)

Cindala said:


> These restaurants are available on Restaurant.com for discounted dining certificates.  Are they any good?
> 
> Upper Crust
> Nick's Seafood & Steak
> ...



New list this year, oops!!!!

Bistro Mezzaluna
Main Street Cafe and Pub
Nick's Seafood & Steak
The Studio
Upper Crust


----------



## Kenrabs (May 4, 2008)

Cindala said:


> New list this year, oops!!!!
> 
> Bistro Mezzaluna
> Main Street Cafe and Pub
> ...



The Studio is a must. Main Street Cafe is ok nothing fancy, but I would not go back since there are better places unless I was looking to save with the coupon.


----------



## DannyMc (May 4, 2008)

Cindala said:


> OMG! It looks like I am going to need more than 7 nights to try out all the great restaurants everyone is suggesting! Am I correct in reading that now all restaurants are non-smoking?



Yes, all restaurants on HHI are non-smoking.


----------



## pwrshift (May 5, 2008)

Cindala said:


> OMG! It looks like I am going to need more than 7 nights to try out all the great restaurants everyone is suggesting! Am I correct in reading that now all restaurants are non-smoking?


 
If you try them all out in one week you'll need to go to a 'plus size' shop for new clothes!   Have fun.

Brian


----------



## pwrshift (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks for the restaurant reviews in this thread.  I tried Crane's Tavern last night and loved it ... best prime rib I've ever had ... at $35 a little pricey but you get what you pay for.  The fried apple pie was also outstanding.

Was also going to try Sunset Grille but when we got there, my guest didn't feel she could navigate all the stairs - they had no elevator, not even for disabled...so we went to the Old Fort Pub neaby instead.  It was nice, but not as good as I remember it from previous visits.

Brian


----------



## Emi (Jul 16, 2009)

*Sticky Fingers No More*

This restaurant has been so highly rated, wonder why it closed. Any recommendation for ribs on Hilton Head Island?

Thanks


----------



## Cindala (Jul 16, 2009)

Well, we are headed back to HH again this summer in just over a week, and I have been fine tuning my restaurant picks and adjusting them from last years choices. 

So far we have picked Frankie Bone's (1or 2 nights; we loved this place!), Bistro Mezzaluna (also loved), trying Michael Anthony's and Topside at the Quarterdeck. Thinking of trying WiseGuys and/or Harbourtown Grill. Also looking for more moderately priced restaurants that take reservations; seems most don't. 
Any feedback on WiseGuys? Seems like it's the popular new restaurant, but we don't drink and I think half of the draw here is the wine selection.


----------



## rcs (Jul 16, 2009)

Stacks for breakfast

Charley's Crab
Boathouse II

Highly recommend EAT! by Robert Irvine.  He's does the Dinner Impossible show on the Food Network.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jul 17, 2009)

Added note that Sticky fIngers in Hilton Head closed in June. The one in Savannah is open. I am very sad as we loved it there.

Used restaurant.com cert for The Studio (cowboy ribeye)and Bistro Mezzaluna last year and they are still on the list. Avoid Island Bistro on Pope Ave. Lots of restaurants on restaurant.com right now.

Stacks for breakfast was very good with large portions.

Also did not like Main Street Cafe for the poor lunch  and it's pricey for dinner there are better options.

On Pope Ave Aunt Chilada's has reasonable meals.


----------



## laurac260 (Aug 2, 2009)

we didn't get out to eat much, we grilled in alot, but when we did, here was what we found:

Guiseppi's is the best for casual fare, and will deliver in the shelter cove/royal plantation area, but prepare for a one hour delivery time.  Their pizza is great, so is their cheese rav.  (their ice cream is great too, I recommend the strawberry).

Black Marlin, was recommended to us, did not like it at all.  No views, expensive, but the food wasn't that good.

Boathouse II.  You will think I am nuts when you see the exterior, but the food was great.  Eat outside, the view is wonderful, very relaxing.  

Get a restaurant guide.  You'll need it.


----------



## Cindala (Aug 4, 2009)

Just back from Hiton Head and we had another great stay! We tried a few new restaurants this trip. We loved the new place Wise Guys (next door to our other favorite - Frankie Bones) and had a great meal there.
We also tried HarborTown Grill (on the golf course) and we were very pleasantly surprised! We also tried Michael Anthony's and we were disappointed. Definitely overpriced and the food was just okay. Maybe we were expecting too much from all the reviews we read.


----------

